# movie



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

boondock saints II , any one want to see it ? i loved the frist one so im game .


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep, I want to see it too. I can't believe they finally made a second one. The first one was great!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I will be there to see it!! Men that stare at goats and Saints II...that's my line up right now!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Me too me too.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah that movie was awesome.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I will see it _BUT_ I am not expecting it to be half as good as the first one so...


----------

